# Vet List in France



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

While in France we met a couple of MH ers in St Marie de la Mer.
They had a printed list downloaded from this Forum a list of Vets.
Any ideas, ive done a search and nothing simular showed.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Try <<HERE>>


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Note that the link to download the spreadsheet of Vets in France is right at the end of the article that Gaspode refers to.
We'll be relying on it when we go to France with our Old English Sheepdog for 3 weeks in October.


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Gasprode
The list shown to us was much bigger and more detail, average prices etc.
I should have made a copy..


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I think this is the most up to date list on MHF, it's the September list kindly compiled by KeithChesterfield:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-92621-vets-list-september-2010.html


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you Jenny
Thats the list perfect, all i need now is a vet in Le Touquet not in that list.

Dennis


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've now added that spreadsheet to the forum downloads section <<HERE>>


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Dennis,
There's one on the list in Etaples, just down the road from Le Touquet.
regards,
Bill


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dennis

These are the only ones listed on the Le Touquet Tourist Info site:

http://www.letouquet.com/webspe/gb/tourisme_saisons/service/liste_services.aspx?id_theme=119

They are all outside Le Touquet from the looks of it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Keith

I've also updated it in the Members Motorhoming Guides as usual.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627484.html#627484

Thanks

Dave


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

This is the vet we have used in the past 2 years just on the outskirts of Le Touquet, good parking just out side the vets

Clinique Veterinaire
18 boulevard Bigot Descelers - 62630 Estaples Sur Mer

Tel/Fax 0321946701

john


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Etaples Vet on the September list is the one we used.
There's usually parking opposite but don't park directly outside the Vets - they've had complaints and a notice asks you not to park there.
There's a big free car park about a minutes walk away on the same road complete with friterie and refreshments.
The vets are shut 12 - 2 each day.
We were charged €41 for a Border Collie's treatment.
The Vet checked him over very thoroughly, Frontline applied and tablet down the dog's throat, stamped the Passport, paid and we were on our way in less than ten minutes.


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the information from everyone.
Dogs are now booked onto Euro tunnel and we are going to the LeBouget Motorhome Show near Paris this weekend.

Dennis


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Vets in france*

Just to add some info to this list.

I have just visited the excellent Vet in Couhe to the south of Poitiers.
Stephane Babeanu, who fully understands the pet passport system as he treats many animals per week.He also speaks fluent english if your French is poor.

He does also have an Email address which to some finding but his response is good for making appointmentsetc and is as follows

[email protected]


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

BrianJP - I have just visited the excellent Vet in Couhe to the south of Poitiers.

Do you have the address, opening hours and how much were you charged?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Vet in Couhe*

Hi

its the same one in your list you have as M.Prudhomme. 14, Grand-Rue, 86700 Couche-Verac Tel: 05 49 59 20 40 
Open from 0800-1800
Stephane is one of the senior partners who I think does most of the pet passport work.I have also discovered that a some of the pet transport agents use this practice.
As someone else said you can park outside easily.It is also very convenient for a channel crossing as it is just 450 mls from the coast just off the N1.Also as Stephane pointed out to me there is a campsite in the village just up the road open all year and he has many Motorhome owners who go to him first then stay overnight at the site and drive to the coast and the UK next day .
He charged me 66Euros for 2 dogs 1 small 1 medium and gave them a full examination first . I think this vet is in an ideal location especially if you travelling up through France from the south or as we do regularly from southern Spain.On this occasion we were drivng a car so we stopped at one of the many Pet friendly hotels 
in Angouleme about 40 mls south of Couhe.
Incidently Stephane was not aware that his practice is in listings on the web and says he may set up a website to make himself more visible.I only got his Email address by sending him a fax asking for an appointment and asking him to reply if possible via Email
I know you only asked for details of opening hours etc. but I thought a little background info would be of interest to others looking for vet in this part of France.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Vet in Couhe*

Correction to previous post.

Couhe is off the N10 not N1 as stated.
sorry


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Additional info for Wimereaux Vet .

Thanks to the spreadsheet of Vets we located this vet on Saturday afternoon and Dr Dominique Popieul was great. He speaks excellent english and was very helpful.

It would seem a useful addition to the Vets list to add the opening hours which in this case are:
Mon-Fri 09:00 -12:00 and 14:00-19:00 (but closed Thursday pm)
Sat 09:00-12:00 and 14:00-16:00

While Dr Popieul was able to see us immediately, an appointment is better and he suggests that email may be easier for us non-fluent French speakers. The address is [email protected]

Phone number is 03 21 83 46 02 - but that's probably already on the list.

Charge for our 30Kg Old English Sheepdog was 30.40 Euro (we brought our own Drontal & Front Line with us).

Bill


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone used a Vet in the last few months that isn't on the List?

If so please forward details and I'll update the list in the next few weeks.

Thanks.


----------

